# So my husband might be a little crazy! Cause I know I am!:D



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

*So my husband might be a little crazy! Cause I know I am! **UPDATED 5/28!!***

So today I was looking on Craigslist at the doggies that no one wants any more and found an adorable 10 month old Border Collie...his add states "We bought him to be part of our family, but didnt know how much energy a Border Collie has!":wacko::rant:

Anyways...so I was talking to husband about him and kinda hinting at the fact that I would like to email them about him....he says "Your the one home all day, what do I care how many dogs we have?!"

HAHAHAHA!!! So after that I think he is crazy! :heh::whoo: LOL

But back story, we have 2 dogs, "his" 17month old Pug/x(Ya know..."Daddy's doggie" that I take care of kind of thing!LOL) And my now 3 month old Border Collie. Well we just had to put down my 14 year old Lhasa who had just rejoined our little family! :Cry: And we realized that Brody and Rhett both REALLY liked him in the family! He took a HUGE load of Rhett's playfulness of of Brody...and thus made the house a lot funner!

After loosing him a week ago today they have both become withdraw, Brody enough that he really doesnt like to play with Rhett other then on his terms and Rhett much more in the mornings(which had become Beau/Rhett time)! :frown:



SOOOO...back story leads me to this...Am I crazy for wanting to re-add a 3rd dog or is husband for being so willing for it to happen!?!LOL
I dont really know what i want to add to the family, other then Im thinking not a full fledged puppy, but not an older dog either....and for it to be around full grown BC size! :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Put it this way, if my husband said "what do I care how many dogs we have", I'd be out the door like a shot getting another pup that took my heart. Honestly, if you've got the means and the time to put into another BC, go for it. The pup needs a good home and you understand what you are getting into, sounds like its meant to be, to me!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Put it this way, if my husband said "what do I care how many dogs we have", I'd be out the door like a shot getting another pup that took my heart. Honestly, if you've got the means and the time to put into another BC, go for it. The pup needs a good home and you understand what you are getting into, sounds like its meant to be, to me!


HAHHAA...I was shocked to hear him say that!LOL This IS the same man who when I met him said "I will NEVER have more then one pet at a time! EVER!"!HAHAHHA

and yes I have an email into the poster! I am hoping that they will email me back! Even if it turned out to be a foster type situation it would be better then being in a home that didnt even know how energetic they could be!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you're in the wrong place to ask if we think having multiple dogs is crazy or not! I have three dogs and I LOVE it! Sure, one of them is a little problem child in his ways, but he's also my most trustworthy, affectionate dog, so there you have it! I'd say go for it!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I had toyed with the idea of getting an BC but goodness, I met one recently and could not believe the energy in that dog. I think I threw the ball for like 2 hours and she was still like.... can you throw the ball now? I am not sure if I could handle one, but if you feel you can, go for it!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> I think you're in the wrong place to ask if we think having multiple dogs is crazy or not! I have three dogs and I LOVE it! Sure, one of them is a little problem child in his ways, but he's also my most trustworthy, affectionate dog, so there you have it! I'd say go for it!


TEHEHE...no Im TOTALLY in the right place!:biggrin: All I hear locally is "WHY?"(from the inlaws) and that Im crazy (from everyone else!:wink I dont even get anyone mulling ideas over with me...other then husband of course!:wink:
But I grew up with 3 dogs, in a 37' rv with a total of 5 people non the less!!! I am use to having multiple personalities, multiple exercise teammates, and so on!! 





pandaparade said:


> I had toyed with the idea of getting an BC but goodness, I met one recently and could not believe the energy in that dog. I think I threw the ball for like 2 hours and she was still like.... can you throw the ball now? I am not sure if I could handle one, but if you feel you can, go for it!!!


HAHA...I love my little ball of energy!:biggrin1: Rhett and I go on 4-6 15-20 min walks per day already, so ya know having another one to do go on some of those with and to take on his/her own wouldnt be that big of a difference!LOL


Its rather funny I was talking to one of my neighbors the other day, she has 5 kids all under 13 and she wants a 6th and she was like "Oh you know....one more sandwich isnt that big of a deal!" I got to thinking today, "Whats another bowl?!?"LOL


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya know, i just wrote this big reply to your thread and this freakin forum keeps timing me out!
this really is a pain!


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

maybe i'll just have to post one or two sentences at a time? LMAO


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Good for you! I say go for it!


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Abi, sent you a PM


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea, but Aussies are a close second! hehe


pandaparade said:


> I had toyed with the idea of getting an BC but goodness, I met one recently and could not believe the energy in that dog. I think I threw the ball for like 2 hours and she was still like.... can you throw the ball now? I am not sure if I could handle one, but if you feel you can, go for it!!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I think that your husband just joined the more the merrier band wagon :0) Beore we got the boys, my SO was a "no dog on the beds, only need 2, unless they're little then only 3" person. Now, he's talking about adding a couple more, so we can have pups. When asked what we're going to do with the rest of the litter after we choose ours, his response: "What rest, we're keeping them all". He's definitely lost it :0D


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think you should go for it. I've considered getting a BC before, but realized they aren't the breed for me after meeting, I don't know a couple hundred. Maybe over a thousand. They're very popular dogs for agility, you should look into that if you're going to have two and need something to burn the fire out of them. Some of them do have "off switches" though, I would say there is a load of variance in the temperament of the breed. You can get a very calm BC who is happy to lay around all day and has a smaller work drive, or you could get a crazy little fire ball. I'd go meet the dog to evaluate temperament and see if this dog's work drive is something you would be able to handle. :]

I've decided that should I ever get a herding breed it will be a Kelpie. My girl Indi(crazy mutt thing) is too much right now, though. She's got the energy of a very high drive BC and I don't think I could handle another dog like that _right now_.

But seriously!! Look into agility or some working sports for them and I'm sure you could handle two!!  You're so lucky you got the OK for another pup!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love this!:biggrin: Having four dogs and a menage of different animals at one point or another in time here, five kids, GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!:wink::wink::wink: I like a crowd most of the time and I like my small alone time when I get a chance! Its nice for doggies to have buddies!:happy: As long as everyone gets along its ALL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!:smile: we are going to go with it if we can find a dog that fits the bill!:smile: the dog I mentioned in the OP has already foun a home..but husband and I figured out that we will wait and help a dog who isn't understood out!!)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

We may have found a dog!

He goes by Leo right now, he is 3 years old, full and papered BC, micro chipped, altered and utd on shots, worming and according to the owner he does really well with any/all other dogs and also cats and kids! We are hoping to meet with him at their home on Saturday! The current owner is a new divorcee and has recently moved into a housing development where he and his little boy dont have a fenced area and there is no off leash park near by(which we have both a fenced area AND OtLDP btw!)

Here is the only picture I have so far, but I will update when I have anything!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Got new pictures tonight, he said he went to visit his friend(the one with the PB) and so h got to let "Leo" run!:smile:

Needless to say Im kind of in love! :becky: I cant wait to meet him and have the boys meet him!:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow he's gorgeous! Did you take him home yet??


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Wow he's gorgeous! Did you take him home yet??


I think he is too!:biggrin: and no we go to meet them on Saturday, my husband works late-ish every night and we are a good 2 and 1/2 hours away from where he lives right now, so we have to wait till Saturday! :frown: :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How exciting! Good luck with everything! :happy:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> How exciting! Good luck with everything! :happy:


Thank you!:biggrin1:

We are both very excited....husband as well as he he excited about having "his dog" "back" because as he said "I have to share Brody with Rhett...and so if you have 2 dogs then he will have a play mate and Brody can do things with me again!" ("things" meaning going into the study for daddy to play on the computer and Brody to sleep at his feet!LOL) And of course Im not going to argue with the fact that he is going to allow me to have 2 dogs again!HAHHAAHA


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

He looks AWESOME !
So, are you taking Rhett with to meet him? That would be a great to see how they do with their first meeting.
Too bad it's so far away, but i really hope this works out!
He is gorgeous tho!! Looks like he may be a little more layed back as well.
Good Luck Abi !!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

dmgmn said:


> He looks AWESOME !
> So, are you taking Rhett with to meet him? That would be a great to see how they do with their first meeting.
> Too bad it's so far away, but i really hope this works out!
> He is gorgeous tho!! Looks like he may be a little more layed back as well.
> Good Luck Abi !!


Thank you!:smile: Yes we are taking both boys, his current owner made sure we knew we could/should bring them!:biggrin: We are meeting them at their house, then if they get along there we will be traveling towards home(with his current owner in his car:wink and stopping at an off leash dog park, then if they continue to get along we will be bringing him home for at least the weekend!:biggrin1:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh he's very pretty with the blue eye. My sister had a male Border collie that had a blue eye once. His name was Shep, how original. But he was a pretty good sheep dog.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Leo is HOME! He is Officially on a weekend trial, but IMO he isnt going anywhere!HAHAHAH Rhett is in HEAVEN! Brody as well as he has Daddy back to just be his! They are doing loops from inside to outside and back(there is a door in the kitchen that goes to the fenced area and then one in the living room that does the same...so a literal loop!LOL)

Here are some new pictures!


Happy boy coming home:











Rhett and Leo playing:










Tired Boy coming home:










Trying to get Rhett to play:










And of course...Rhett!:biggrin1:










We met at the dog park and they all 3 got along amazingly! We put the pups in their crates coming home so that he could have the back seat to him self...since it was a huge change....but when we got home the are all doing GREAT!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome! Meant to be. I really like borders collies too, my first dog of choice is an ACD, but Border Collies rate right up there.
You can give him the absolute perfect home, he will be a lot happier with you guys. I must say that he is gorgeous, I'm quite jealous.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Awesome! Meant to be. I really like borders collies too, my first dog of choice is an ACD, but Border Collies rate right up there.
> You can give him the absolute perfect home, he will be a lot happier with you guys. I must say that he is gorgeous, I'm quite jealous.


Thank you!:becky: :biggrin1:
You know it really has shown to me VERY meant to be!:biggrin: He and Rhett already LOVE each other, he listens to husband and I VERY well, and he tolerates Brody quite well!:smile:
and yes I LOVE BCs!!:biggrin: I was SOO excited to be offered Rhett, since I LOVE my friend's dogs from his same lines!:smile: and NOW, well Leo was just MEANT to be with us!! I was VERY pleased to be able to help his previous owner out by taking him home with us!

And thank you! I think he is rather dashing as well!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations! He is soooooo cute! You're going to have so much fun with both of them!


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Omg, that first pic of of Leo says is all! "this is my spot from now on!"
I am so glad you got to bring him home for the weekend and I'm sure he'll be staying with you for good.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so glad there getting along so well. That will keep them a little more busy. A bored Border Collie is not a good thing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if your wallet can afford another dog with medical problems that come out after you get him, it always does if it's going to....

if your wallet can feed him...

i should have read the entire thread......he's gorgeous, glad you are as impulsive as most of us are here....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Congratulations! He is soooooo cute! You're going to have so much fun with both of them!


Thank you!:biggrin: Oh yes we are having a TON of fun already!:smile: I just cant wait to get their kiddy pool when it warms up again!



dmgmn said:


> Omg, that first pic of of Leo says is all! "this is my spot from now on!"
> I am so glad you got to bring him home for the weekend and I'm sure he'll be staying with you for good.


Oh yes, that was DEFINITELY his look!LOL Even when we went on a food hunt he jumped right up and sat in that same seat!LOL 
And thank you!:biggrin: We were VERY lucky to have this all fall onto this weekend!:smile: But I also doubt his leaving!LOL 

He is eating on the patio just now and stood up and stretched and I could just see him thinking "This place is awesome! Ive got a puppy to play with and mentor AND I get REAL dog food!!"


Herzo said:


> I'm so glad there getting along so well. That will keep them a little more busy. A bored Border Collie is not a good thing.


HAHA, exactly! For us it wasnt so much about Rhett getting bored(I would put everything down at least every other hour to take him on a long walk!:biggrin it was more of Brody being terrorized by him!LOL But Im SURE that if Leo had been in the guys apartment much longer he would have learned what a bored BC did!AHAHA



magicre said:


> if your wallet can afford another dog with medical problems that come out after you get him, it always does if it's going to....
> 
> if your wallet can feed him...
> 
> i should have read the entire thread......he's gorgeous, glad you are as impulsive as most of us are here....


HAHAH, well the thread has been a wee bit long winded!LOL But yes the interesting part of everything is that we had altered our money and everything for us to have the boys and my (R.I.P.) Lhasa! So for Leo we only needed to add a little more into the food fund!:biggrin: (And BOY his he LOVING having raw!:wink: :biggrin1


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Here are the Collie boys out playing today!:becky: (Brody was sound asleep in the chair...LOVING his freedom to sleep!HAHAH)


----------

